# Starten einer ausführbaren JAR Datei



## kindofobsessed (8. Jun 2011)

Hey, 
ich habe mein Java Programm nun beendet und daraus eine ausführbare JarDatei erstellt, 
aber wenn ich darauf einen Doppelklick mache fordert mich Windows dazu auf, ein 
Programm auszuwählen, mit der ich das Programm starten will. 
Was muss ich denn da auswählen?
Muss ich was zusätzlich installieren?


----------



## Camino (8. Jun 2011)

Hmm, Java scheinst du ja zu haben, da du die ausführbare jar erstellt hast. Keine Ahnung, wie du Java installiert hast, aber normalerweise müsste Windows das erkennen, wenn es richtig installiert wird. Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Dateiendungszuweisung, also dass Dateien mit der Endung jar einem anderen Programm zugewiesen sind. Welche Programme werden dir denn zur Auswahl angeboten? Ist da Java auch dabei? Oder das Java nicht im Pfad der Umgebungsvariable eingetragen ist. Bräuchte man evtl. noch mehr Infos, z.B. welches Java du wie und wo installiert hast. Mit welcher IDE oder welchem Editor hast du denn dein Java-Programm geschrieben und erstellt?


----------



## Crian (8. Jun 2011)

Vermutlich liegt das Verzeichnis mit den Java-Binaries nicht im Pfad.

Hier komme ich da so ran:

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen -> Systemvariablen (unterer Kasten) -> runterscrollen zu Path -> Bearbeiten


Edit: Ah falsch, das kann beim Doppelklickproblem nicht die Ursache sein. Da müsste wirklich eine fehlende Verknüpfung mit der Endung .jar die Ursache sein.


----------



## AmunRa (8. Jun 2011)

öffne mal eine CMD ("Windows +R" ->cmd eintippen) und gibt dor mal java ein.

Wenn das geht wissen wir zumindest, dass Java bei dir richitg installiert ist und nur die datei Endung falsch zugeordnet ist.

Hast du Win XP,Vista oder 7?


----------



## kindofobsessed (8. Jun 2011)

Ich hab das Programm mit eclipse (Eclipse SDK Helios) geschrieben und hatte das auch normal installiert.
Hab jetzt auch das mit der cmd gemacht. Da kam kurz ein schwarzes Fenster, das gleich wieder
verschwunden ist.

Und ich verwende hier Windows XP


----------



## Camino (8. Jun 2011)

Und wie und wo hast du Java installiert? War das schon bei der Installation von Eclipse dabei oder hast du das separat installiert? Wie schon geschrieben: das bin-Verzeichnis von Java muss in Windows im Pfad der Umgebungsvariable richtig eingetragen sein und die Dateiendungszuweisung für jar-Dateien muss auf Java zeigen.


----------



## Camino (8. Jun 2011)

Schau mal im Windows Explorer unter Extras -> Ordneroptionen -> Dateitypen, ob da die Dateiendung JAR drinsteht und mit welchem Programm die verknüpft ist.


----------



## syfds (8. Jun 2011)

versuch mal in cmd folgendes einzugeben:

cd "pfad/wo/die/jar/liegt"
java -jar deineDatei.jar


wenn du in Eclipse eine "Runnable" jar Datei erstellt hast, sollte dieser Befehl reichen.


----------



## kindofobsessed (9. Jun 2011)

Hab jetzt mit meinem Arbeitsgeber gesprochen. Ich hatte wohl nicht die Rechte
dazu solche Dateien auszuführen 
Danke an alle


----------

